# living in dubai & getting married



## soraya (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi, I signed a contract to work in Dubai for two years. I am Moroccan living in Morocco and I am in the way to marry a French citizen. The problem is that getting married in Morocco with a foreigner takes a long time, so I will be in Dubai before being married. My question is when Iam in Dubai, can my boyfriend visit me & stay with me where I live or no? If it s not possible, is it easier and faster to get married in Dubai, taking in consideration that I am Moroccan and he is French????


----------



## IMRANSB65 (May 25, 2013)

*Hi tehre*

You can mary him in moroco or dubai than you can apply for supose visa in dubai for him and tahn he can live with you here,in that time you can submit your husbands papers in morocco to get his supose visa or nationality.







soraya said:


> hi, i signed a contract to work in dubai for two years. I am moroccan living in morocco and i am in the way to marry a french citizen. The problem is that getting married in morocco with a foreigner takes a long time, so i will be in dubai before being married. My question is when iam in dubai, can my boyfriend visit me & stay with me where i live or no? If it s not possible, is it easier and faster to get married in dubai, taking in consideration that i am moroccan and he is french????


----------



## P3ter (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey,

speaking from experience I can recommend you to get wed abroad, as it is not easy to get married back in Dubai. Have a look at Seychelles, which is just 4 hours flight from Dubai and offers a legally accepted jurisdiction for weddings.
Also you do not need any visa to get married, very easy, also not bureaucratic at all.
You can see the necessary documents here: Best offers: Packages and Prices for easy Expat Wedding in SeychellesWeddings in Seychelles
At the same time you can combine the wedding a nice honeymoon trip, too. Seychelles is one of the most beautiful places on earth I've ever seen.

Cheers
Peter


----------

